# Mountain Railroading in South Western British Columbia



## AllanC (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello All

My layout has been under construction for about 6 years now, it started as a dog leg loop with one siding to a yard and another siding to a log loading area.

It is my version of the BC Rail mainline. Instead of being bought out by CN Rail it was bought by a private investor. They are running old leased CP Rail locos currently ( as I don't own any BC Rail power at this time ).

The line is now expanding around the rest of the back yard and will eventually meet up with the original loop to form a large continuous run.
The layout is in North Vancouver at my parents house, I live about 1.5 hours away in Whistler so I don't get to play as much as I would like!

Here is part of the old loop, the middle track is the line to the Capilano Timber Company log load










The switch for the CTC line










This area has now been re-aligned for larger curves, I moved the switch down the line a few feet and re graded the Capilano Timber Company spur.










New Switch location










Old switch location with abandoned roadbed










This is the latest phase of construction, this will be the town of Garibaldi. It has a large passing siding and and a small two track yard.










Bridge in place and roadbed down and graded.










Track over bridge installed and first switch for the passing siding.










Completed horseshoe and passing siding.










Current end of track. a few miles (feet  ) short of Parkhurst and the shores of Green Lake










This will be the next phase of construction for 2015, it will go down the right side of the pond then turn to the left and cross the far end of the pond on a 3-4 foot steel girder bridge. Parkhurst will be a small logging camp on the left side of the lake at the closest end of the pond. The Pond needs to have some cracks patched as it only holds water to the half way mark, ideally I would like to have it full with a nice rim of rocks so you can't see the concrete. I plan to paint the concrete a green/blue tinge to give it a glacial look.










The S4 coming down the passing siding in Garibaldi


















Leaving Garibaldi and crossing the small trestle ( I know there are no trestles left on the real BC Rail mainline, I just like the look of them)










GP9 leaving Garibaldi heading South to North Vancouver


































Tail end of the train heading over the old bridge at Spachotes Pass, from here the line descends steeply, almost 3% into north Vancouver










Here is the back side of the pass and the descent into north van, the switches on the right have been relocated to Garibaldi. Removing the switches enabled me to extend the grade and take it down to 3% from about 4.5%. Once the rest of the large loop around the whole yard is complete this section will be abandoned and a removable bridge will be installed across the grass and the line will connect to the existing track running down the fence line. I got the name Spachotes Pass by mixing the names (Patches and Spot) of my two childhood cats who are now buried below the area where the switches are.










The train coming down from Spachotes Pass and switching onto the old loop mainline at the North Vancouver interchange.










GP7 taking a box car up to the Capilano Timber Company


----------



## AllanC (Dec 27, 2014)

MOW stopped on the north side of the pass to inspect the slope










Head Foreman heading out to inspect the old bridge at the pass










Plow extra Southbound heading up the pass, this is a small 1% grade through this section


















Too much snow!










Plow coming into the interchange at North Vancouver










Plowing down the back of the old loop over a steel girder, obscured by snow! This stretch of track will connect to the future removable bridge previously mentioned to create a mega loop!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great, good use of space.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Allan.
Looks like you are having fun with your railway.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## AllanC (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Marty, I have looked to your railway for inspiration many times. I wish I had the space you do, dad does not give up lawn easily lol! 

David, its a great hobby and my wife enjoys it as well which is awesome. She likes running the snow plow the best.
Going to go to the Time for Trains at Art Knapp in January and drain my bank account in preparation for the latest expansion


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

AllanC said:


> Going to go to the Time for Trains at Art Knapp in January and drain my bank account in preparation for the latest expansion


Allan,
Think positive.
You are going to use available funds to invest in your, and your wife's, future enjoyment of your hobby.
Might run into you there as I normally pop down at sometime during the weekend.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## AllanC (Dec 27, 2014)

I like the way you think David! Ill be heading down to art knapp on the Saturday.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife never complained about me buying track or switches, The entertainment value would keep me busy and out of her hair. BUT, buying car after car , she then keeps track of. LOL
I have said IF I were to do it again, I do it in 2 or 3ft along the property, easy to get to and good long runs. Creates a since of distance.


----------

